# 500 year-old library catalogue reveals books lost to time.



## K. Riehl (Apr 12, 2019)

A catalog has been discovered that lists thousands of books, pamphlets and newsletters of the time. Collected by Hernando Colon, the illegitimate son of Christopher Columbus it has a summation of around 15, 000 titles. 









						'Extraordinary' 500-year-old library catalogue reveals books lost to time
					

The Libro de los Epítomes was a catalogue for Hernando Colón’s 16th-century collection, which he intended to be the biggest in the world




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Apr 12, 2019)

This is awesome.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 12, 2019)

It makes me sad. Lost words that meant so much to those who wrote them


----------



## Parson (Apr 13, 2019)

Fascinating


----------

